# Timers no longer functioning



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

1 Hopper
2 Joeys

PTAT stopped recording Sun 4/1 and neither PTAT or conventional timers have recorded since then.

Total of 10 timers, all with "no events scheduled" or similar whether or not they were PTAT programs, and daily schedule is blank after 4/1. 

Successfully created single event timer for few programs. 

The yellow PTAT icon also disappeared from the network PT shows in the guide.

Disabling/reenabling PTAT resulted in reappearance of the PTAT icon in the guide, but won't know until tomorrow whether PTAT resumes recording.

Program guide is available for full week.

Soft reset and then power off/on reset after talking to tech support failed to correct the problem.

No obvious problems with the hopper or joeys otherwise.

Tech is coming this weekend for further troubleshooting, so am transferring recordings to EHD in case the unit needs to be replaced. I had thought this was just a software bug, and planned to delete and recreate the timers until checking with tech support.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a very similar thing which just started once I was "upgraded" to firmware S207. What did the end result of your service call provide?

S207 installed Friday morning, since then NO PTAT recordings have been made at all despite DVR acting like it is recording them but none show up in PTAT Recordings nor do the recordings show up in user space for those I have timers for that are on major networks in primetime. THIS IS VERY BAD! I had zero problems with PTAT recordings before I received S207!!!!


----------



## Theloniouscoltrane (Apr 5, 2012)

"dtvgone" said:


> 1 Hopper
> 2 Joeys
> 
> PTAT stopped recording Sun 4/1 and neither PTAT or conventional timers have recorded since then.
> ...


Me. Twice. April 16 and April 25. Lost all timers and all recordings and the only solution DISH had was to completely start over and recreate all of my 36 timers. Or, of course, I could just live without the DVR! They claim some new software will fix it, but couldn't say which,or when.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. From this can I assume that Dish did not carry forward the 922's system config (timers, favorites, etc) backup-to-remote feature allowing easy recovery of timers and favorites????


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. From this can I assume that Dish did not carry forward the 922's system config (timers, favorites, etc) backup-to-remote feature allowing easy recovery of timers and favorites????


Not so. I've backed up / restored my config a couple of times on Hopper without issue. Well mostly without issue. There is a bug where it doesn't restore the names of my fav lists.

I highly recommend occasional backups until the bugs are worked out.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

My backup for settings fails with no further explanation or error code.
Anything I should try?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

What model remote are you using for the backup? It must be a model 40.0 paired via UHF. No other model will do it.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> What model remote are you using for the backup? It must be a model 40.0 paired via UHF. No other model will do it.


It's whatever model comes with the Hopper...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Then the backup should work. Time to contact DIRT.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry that I didn't post back, as no replies first few days and the problem resolved on its own.

Software version was 207 at the time.

All scheduled events were back the next day. tech support thought that no timers were showing scheduled events the day prior due to some corruption in the program guide, corrected with the nightly reboot.

However, both soft and hard resets the night before hadn't corrected the problem, so if correct would have only been the PG for that one day. I had scrolled forward and randomly checked scheduled programs, didn't see any problems with viewing the PG on that day.

I cancelled the service call, and haven't experienced any problems since.


----------



## xman350 (May 3, 2012)

My hopper is on the 209 firmware and I noticed a timer issue for the second time. I unplugged the hopper to reset it but the timer I had still was not showing up in the guide. So I deleted the timer and added it back. Now it shows in the guide.

It did this a couple weeks ago also. I had to delete all my timers and set them up again. I hope I do not have to set these up again. 

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I had one other customer comment that his timers (42) went down to only 9 timers. Please provide your receiver number to me in a PM so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers. Please let me know. Thanks.



xman350 said:


> My hopper is on the 209 firmware and I noticed a timer issue for the second time. I unplugged the hopper to reset it but the timer I had still was not showing up in the guide. So I deleted the timer and added it back. Now it shows in the guide.
> 
> It did this a couple weeks ago also. I had to delete all my timers and set them up again. I hope I do not have to set these up again.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## xman350 (May 3, 2012)

I just sent you a PM. Hopefully this can be fixed soon!


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I also experienced this with one of my Hoppers that was on S207 (now on S209.) I had about 36 timers and every single one of them said "no events scheduled" after scheduling another timer. Reset, nightly update, check switch, nothing fix it except for deleting/re-entering the timers. Haven't had the issue again, no clue if S209 addresses this issue or not, but crossing my fingers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Happened again :nono2: . S211/S263.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

By the way, I found a fix (at least it worked for me anyway.)

On the affected timers, edit them, change them to "Auto Tune," save, change them back to "DVR" and save. Should fix it. Only problem is, have to do it on all affected timers. Beats having to re-add them though...


----------

